# nissan praire (stanzawagon)



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

just got a 1984 nissan praire from my grandfather so it has sentimental value, so dont go suggesting i should sell it to the scrap yard!

anyway anything i can do to it? upgrade it? i understand its not worth it. but if its got value to its owner then who cares right? 
anyway im more here for advice on things i can do to it to improve it 











details are
84 model, bm10 engine 160 thousand k's no mods, completely stock

by the way i do understand its a "dump" haha


----------

